# Ladies on the Lower G!!!



## shuttelhunny (Jun 4, 2007)

Just wanted to remind all of you ladies who plan on heading south this fall for some big water paddling to not forget to register for Ladies on the Lower G a Lower Gauley River paddling event sponsored by Girls at Play, North American River Runners and Kokatat.

For details you can call Natalie @ 1-800-950-2585 ext. 309! 


Ladies on the Lower G: Special Women’s Kayaking Event


----------

